# Any riders?



## Jay-tt225 (Oct 12, 2012)

Just wondering if weve got an riders on the site?
Other car forums ive been on have a few so thought id see in here?
What motorbikes you riding to?


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep me!

Here's my current weapon 









Has featured In a few shows for Honda uk


----------



## Jay-tt225 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow lovely bike. I like a nice honda currently on the look out for a 400 nc29 but having trouble finding a nice one


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

I ride horses .............. big nasty things with four high powered hooves and drop shit at any opportunity.

Not what you were talking about though (giggle) ................


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Used to ride an r6. Sold it when the missed had the little one. :-(


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Here's my bird


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Last ride was a Kawasaki ZX-12R. Prior to that had Yams, the first being an FZR600R which was my post test ride.

Ditched bikes when i started to lose friends at a frightening rate, the worst being 4 in one Summer so i decided to move on for a while.

TBH, driving standards & the rozzers seeing Bikers as easy targets is not conducive anymore to fun riding in the UK.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Daily commuter hack, just makes you realise how slow 99.9% of cars on the road are.

3rd Blade in the last 12 years, Normally get about 90K out of them before they start to feel leggy.

Follows a very long line of CBR6s/ZXR6s/Gixer 750s/VFR750/one of the first Daytona 595s (more maps than Tom Tom!)
and on and on CBs/kettles/RDs etc. all the way to to Fizzys in the late 70s.


----------



## Jay-tt225 (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice bikes guys! Must admit the worry of coming off does put me off a bit but try not to think about it lol


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

gsxr 600 k3 im strugglin to get a pic up haha


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Jay-tt225 said:


> Nice bikes guys! Must admit the worry of coming off does put me off a bit but try not to think about it lol


Just don't fall off simples lol.

Take your time, don't get egged on and focus at all times, you'll be fine best thing I ever did


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

far better than any car you can jump in not as many toys though


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

jason11 said:


> Yep me!
> 
> Here's my current weapon
> 
> ...


Ahhh the Urban Tiger, where my Blade (hence the site name..) riding years started. Bought mine on my 21st Birthday, the best blade they made (I've owned three), raw power and just awesome!

Other than the Blades, I had a Suzuki TS50, Kawasaki KMX125 (x2), Kawasaki ZZR250, Honda CBR600 (x2). My biking days came to an end last year, one of my brothers had a nasty bike accident (was hit from behind by a car), so decided to give up as I could see how much it affected the family. First time in 20 years I've not had a bike, so went out and bought the R8 to cheer myself up :twisted:

Safe biking guys - never ride a bike without the safety gear, it really did save my brothers life.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I ride a customised ER6N with a Yoshimura carbon exhaust. Might get a remap next year.


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> jason11 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep me!
> ...


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

:lol: Yeah not a bad compromise. I've had a few 600/750's struggle to take the R8 on, funny seeing the riders face when he can't past or get away.


----------



## braders (Nov 13, 2012)

does it keep up with it from a standing start?


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Blade_76 said:


> :lol: Yeah not a bad compromise. I've had a few 600/750's struggle to take the R8 on, funny seeing the riders face when he can't past or get away.


I bet, but how much was the r8 haha, ill give you a run 

Lush car though was dreaming the other day at one lol


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

braders said:


> does it keep up with it from a standing start?


Not tried, would be very much down to the rider and mine getting away I guess. Times suggest Bike would be around 3.2 ish, my car 4.2 ish. The times I've met bikers I have been on the motorway or coming up to a carriage way, so had the car primed :lol: Wouldnt be much in it, but when getting to the ton mark, on a track of course, the R8 would have reeled the bike in and keep going..


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> braders said:
> 
> 
> > does it keep up with it from a standing start?
> ...


1 litre super bikes run sub 10 1/4s, an R8 is not at the races. So a 600 would be well matched as you noted.

And with respect, the Urban Tiger was a groundbreaking bike back in the day, but compared to the latest Blades, it's like a modern 600 performance wise, and the latest crop of litre bikes are animals, they really are that good, more powerful engines than before, less weight,better suspension, better brakes, the game has moved on a long way in 20 years.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Of course a 1litre bike would be too much, but then it depends on the size of the riders cohooners. I've seen my brother out corner power rangers on big bikes, on his old Honda GoldWing :lol:

The Urban Tiger was a very raw powered bike, it had no namby pamby steering dampers, great brakes etc.. It was a more thrilling ride. The blades before the latest shape were toned down, a number of bikers felt it was being aimed at the middle age man, what with the silly price tag etc.. For me, big sports bikes are not so big anymore, they are like old 125's were. I am used to feeling something a bit more substantial between my legs :wink:

Biking seems to be a dying breed I'm afraid, not many shops around anymore, wasn't a big surprise to see George Whites go down the pan - shame as there were two rather hot girls who worked in the outlet centre @ Swindon


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, true point made on too many leather clad GP wannabes running around on a dry Sunday morning, but don't get the rest of your post, the RR4-RR7 range, was neither toned down nor incorrectly priced, in fact the latest model run from RR8 onwards has been 2k up on the previous models, and is stunning value for what you get. I have covered over a quarter of a million miles on Blades alone, think I can spot a good one from a bad one.

I understand that the UT is held in high esteem in certain circles, we owe it a lot as it changed superbikes for ever, but it didn't need some of he modern aids that are fitted today, just did not have enough grunt to warrant them. The main cause of some of its flighty nature was the 16 inch front hoop.Personally I am quite happy to have a namby pandy steering damper toning it down as I lay 160 horses through the back tyre on a bumpy country lane, it means that my cahooners stay where they should be.

Biking has changed like everything else, there are more bikes on the road today than there has been in the last 20 years IMO, a lot are the scooter element, its bought a lot of young riders onto the road, particularly as the insurance rates are far cheaper than car rates at the moment, and again it maybe geographical, commuting into London, I can safely say there are many more bikes now than at any time in the 30 years I have biking into work.


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

CWM3 said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > braders said:
> ...


I've not compared mine against a modern day blade :/ 
Mines in a totally different league being 19years old, they've totally changed since mine I've ridden the new 2012 blade and loved it, although its all going electronic etc now so most bikes can be set up not to bite you in the arse lol.

Can't see the modern day blade being so saught after to the early ones though in years to come


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

jason11 said:


> I've not compared mine against a modern day blade :/
> Mines in a totally different league being 19years old, they've totally changed since mine I've ridden the new 2012 blade and loved it, although its all going electronic etc now so most bikes can be set up not to bite you in the arse lol.
> 
> Can't see the modern day blade being so saught after to the early ones though in years to come


Dead right mate, lovely looking UT you have there, and again agree, the early ones will be the sought after bikes.

No bike I own will ever be sought after, when it does 80K in 3 years 

At least they have resisted traction control on the Blade, so you can still spin it up, but in daily grind use, I have to say the Combined ABS is a real advance. You might only need it once, but it gives you a chance where before you were wiping your ass along the blacktop.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

CWM3 said:


> Yep, true point made on too many leather clad GP wannabes running around on a dry Sunday morning, but don't get the rest of your post, the RR4-RR7 range, was neither toned down nor incorrectly priced, in fact the latest model run from RR8 onwards has been 2k up on the previous models, and is stunning value for what you get. I have covered over a quarter of a million miles on Blades alone, think I can spot a good one from a bad one.
> 
> I understand that the UT is held in high esteem in certain circles, we owe it a lot as it changed superbikes for ever, but it didn't need some of he modern aids that are fitted today, just did not have enough grunt to warrant them. The main cause of some of its flighty nature was the 16 inch front hoop.Personally I am quite happy to have a namby pandy steering damper toning it down as I lay 160 horses through the back tyre on a bumpy country lane, it means that my cahooners stay where they should be.
> 
> Biking has changed like everything else, there are more bikes on the road today than there has been in the last 20 years IMO, a lot are the scooter element, its bought a lot of young riders onto the road, particularly as the insurance rates are far cheaper than car rates at the moment, and again it maybe geographical, commuting into London, I can safely say there are many more bikes now than at any time in the 30 years I have biking into work.


Yep, the front wheel was a major part of the problem, but it made it exciting! :lol: It was down to the skill of the rider, not some ECU controlling everything, just like cars. I remember my brother letting me have a go on his old RD350LC, I was used to a TS50 at the time, the double power band was excellent, nothing and then everything :lol:

The Blade was the number one back then, but since the R1 and now the BMW have taken over. But to have been going twenty years, its done Honda well that's for sure - The only other model that tempted me was the GSXR 1000, the two tone blue always looked fab. 

Biking was always meant to be the cheaper alternative to a car, thats not the case nowadays I dont think. When you think what you can buy for £10k car wise, I dont see how they can justify the price of the bikes. I think the new Gold 'thing' is around £25k, thats just mental! The cost of starting is horrendous nowadays, all the different test stages, clothing etc.. It's mental.

IMO scooters should be banned! They dont have enough power to get you out of trouble and generally its 16 yr olds riding them, along with the odd commuter. Biking into London of course makes sense, but locally I would say biking numbers have fallen. Even the bike meets, you could see the numbers falling. Poole Quay was always a fav venue of mine on a Tuesday night.

Oh and theres never been a paint job to match the UT IMO. Was a truly awesome looking bike :wink:


----------



## jason11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Blade_76 said:


> CWM3 said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, true point made on too many leather clad GP wannabes running around on a dry Sunday morning, but don't get the rest of your post, the RR4-RR7 range, was neither toned down nor incorrectly priced, in fact the latest model run from RR8 onwards has been 2k up on the previous models, and is stunning value for what you get. I have covered over a quarter of a million miles on Blades alone, think I can spot a good one from a bad one.
> ...


For sure took me some getting use to but now I'm use to it it's awesome only downside is the choice of front tyres 

I'd love a s1000rr next year when I'm 25 I may treat myself lol.

I've always wanted a rd with some all speeds haha


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Blade_76 said:


> Yep, the front wheel was a major part of the problem, but it made it exciting! :lol: It was down to the skill of the rider, not some ECU controlling everything, just like cars. I remember my brother letting me have a go on his old RD350LC, I was used to a TS50 at the time, the double power band was excellent, nothing and then everything :lol:
> 
> The Blade was the number one back then, but since the R1 and now the BMW have taken over. But to have been going twenty years, its done Honda well that's for sure - The only other model that tempted me was the GSXR 1000, the two tone blue always looked fab.
> 
> ...


So you don't think riding a modern litre bike requires skill or even a 600 for that matter, and the ECU does it all for you? Think you need to get out and launch one at the nearest bend to work that one out for yourself. :?

And as far as old RDs, I had a 400, modern day superbikes alternators are about the same power, the only thing that made them dangerous, was the shite suspension/brakes/tyres and the fact that 17 year olds have no fear of dying 

On the commuter front., not sure on your stats, but I would suggest 60-70% of bikes in London, are scooters and are not ridden by spotty 16 year olds, and we are talking some serious numbers of bikes out there.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

My old pocket rocket, sadly sold recently. Will probably get another one in a couple of years time, I seem to have a couple of years with one, before I decide I am going to kill myself, and then a couple of years off before I get the itch again.


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

I rode a GSXR1400 for 6 years until i px it for the TT in April, Fantastic bike never a problem and never had an accident. It could leave any car standing.
keep getting the urge to get another one so kept all my gear just in case next spring i get tempted again.


----------



## audittpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine

GSXR 1000 K8

Bring on next summer


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

iHere's mine...Bandit 1250..K8


----------



## 10tenmen (Nov 5, 2011)

That's me on the left next to my Red VFR 800 Vtec lots of fun in the summer


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

GSXR 1000 K8-Nice lookin bike, bet it sound good and loud with that exhaust on.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A good exhaust sound for me is a nice throaty and deep tone. It's not the volume, in fact deliberately loud exhausts are just a nuisance and only make the rider look like a €¥#%


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

santacruz nomad, kona coilair, garyfisher sugar 3, specialized rockhopper,, all excellent rides !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## audittpaul (Oct 17, 2012)

Monkey Hanger said:


> GSXR 1000 K8-Nice lookin bike, bet it sound good and loud with that exhaust on.


Its not as loud as you would think mate, just sounds awesome.

It has 2 pipes, theres 1 on the other side you cant see in pic so sound split between 2.

Also still has cat so that restricts flow a lot.

I once had a R6 with GP can and no Cat on......WOW IT WAS LOUD!!!! I took it off straight away and sold it on ebay, i dont like them when there stupidly loud.

Paul


----------



## JSoapy (Sep 14, 2011)

My preferred Beast at the moment. 2007 Z1000. Has a Transformer paint job.


----------



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

Sadly no longer in my garage. God I miss her. The noise from this road legal Remus can (or the - not so - legal Micron I also had) was awesome. Nothing better than a V4 on the overrun.








I sold this once - after about two years of ownership - then after passing her in the window of my local Honda dealers for about 4 weeks, I bought her back again. I finally gave up two wheels a couple of years ago after a couple of near misses and some not so near misses on my license. I was safe for as while with an MG but the TT is a bit of a teaser. :roll:


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's by '99 CBR, had it since 2001. then got the TT,

Bog standard except for a lot of titanium bolts, and other shiny bits !

Willbe up for sale in the spring..


----------

